# [SOLVED] How do I check if Intel Turbo Boost is running?



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

I own a Acer Aspire E1-572 with the Intel Core i5-4200U with Turbo Boost up to 2.6GHz. Like the title reads. I have checked within the BIOS but I can't find the tab providing me information on Turbo Boost.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How do I check if Intel Turbo Boost is running?*

It is enabled by default.

Is there a reason you think its off?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: How do I check if Intel Turbo Boost is running?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It is enabled by default.
> 
> Is there a reason you think its off?


To be honest not really. I just have past experience with Turbo Boost where I had to manually enable it in the BIOS.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How do I check if Intel Turbo Boost is running?*

It should be on by default. I wouldn't worry about it to much.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: How do I check if Intel Turbo Boost is running?*

For granular logs/checks on CPU (and a host of other) stats, I use HWiNFO64 set for Sensors only: HWiNFO, HWiNFO32/64 - Download

Intel does have a specific tool for this task but, in my experience, it's close to completely useless.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: How do I check if Intel Turbo Boost is running?*

CPU-Z is also a good indicator of the Processors current state during use, during idle it shows low usage and during heavy usage it shows it in boost state.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: How do I check if Intel Turbo Boost is running?*

Much appreciated. Sounds like it should be running when it should then. Thanks for the quick answers.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Turbo Boost hasn't been used as a BIOS-settable option in years. At least in laptops..PC's that's another story. So many Motherboard makers still provide overclocking/underclocking options. Just about all of those are intended for Gaming fine-tuning. As Gaming isn't really intended to work on laptops, it appears those options aren't available to users. What the manufacturers are telling you is that if want those types of BIOS options, buy or build a PC desktop! :ermm:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------

